# Caption Competition day three!



## mickle (20 Jun 2012)

The _*One-a-day *_*Win a Copy of The Cyclorama Book*_* Picture Caption Competition. *_

Number three in a series. Wednesday 20th June. Theme; _*Special Interests.*_

Simple rules: Think of an hilarious caption for the image. Post it in the thread. If it makes the The Competition Master (that’s me) laugh out loud you’ll be in with a chance of winning a copy of the new Cyclorama book. One per day this week from Monday to Friday.

The competition shall be decides by you, the viewers. _Likes = votes._ The entry that receives the highest number of 'likes' shall be the winner. In the event that two or more entries receives the same number of 'likes' the winner shall be decided by the Competition Master General (that's me that is).

The likes will be counted a week from the date of the OP. The decision of the Competition Master is final!


----------



## benb (20 Jun 2012)

I heard that some people grind up hills. Is this right?


----------



## 4F (20 Jun 2012)

Can I be the first to say "Chains slack" and this time it really is...


----------



## Red Light (20 Jun 2012)

George was stumped over where to fit the kitchen sink.


----------



## LosingFocus (20 Jun 2012)

"Bert couldn't work out why he still was still not KOM on Strava..."


----------



## Browser (20 Jun 2012)

Derek couldn't help thinking that his LBS had got the wrong idea when he'd said "I want a bike that will really let me get my nose to the grindstone when I'm climbing".


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Jun 2012)

The perfect cycle for the daily grind!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Jun 2012)

New cycle enables tooth sharpening on the move.


----------



## CopperCyclist (20 Jun 2012)

In order to overcome the problems with the 'Tiagra' Di2 battery drain, Heidi hastily threw together a homemade dynamo system.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2012)

And with this bike we've narrowed down the field in the search for perpetual motion - it isn't this piece of shite!


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jun 2012)

It took him a while, but Heath Robinson knew he could find a perfect alternative to a Trangia: he can boil water AND make a cuppa tea without having to break his journey.

His next invention will be to have ice-packs on hand to treat scolded legs and stomach.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (20 Jun 2012)

"Yer, it was only £499 down Halfords"


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2012)

wallace and grommit take the first steps into bike manufacturing


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jun 2012)

Lance finally realised that oral ingestion was better than injection.


----------



## marafi (21 Jun 2012)

Honey, I finally got my bike back from the past.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jun 2012)

And if I've done my sums correctly and not mixed up imperial and metrics, then the chopping time saved when I get home from having sharpened knives, will make up for the extra time taken on the commute.


----------



## mickle (21 Jun 2012)

Don't forget to (like =) vote!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2012)

MacB's latest bike is now ready for the road.


----------



## lukesdad (21 Jun 2012)

...and here's the machine the midwife used to deliver mickle !


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2012)

Brooks's patented saddle breaker allows time in the saddle whilst still getting on with everyday tasks.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2012)

Professor Branestawm's multi-purpose bicycle.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2012)

See what happens when you leave Arch and Night Train alone together.


----------



## Norm (22 Jun 2012)

And I tell you that it is the ONLY way you can get a decent coffee.


----------



## riggsbie (25 Jun 2012)

It's not easy being Green and being self-sufficient !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Davidc (25 Jun 2012)

Definitely not a BSO.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jun 2012)

You know, I suspect the bike I got off Ebay might not be a genuine Colnago after all.


----------



## mickle (27 Jun 2012)

Last day of this one! Vote!


----------



## NormanD (27 Jun 2012)

Boris Johnson Cycle scheme repair and recovery vehicle is unveiled


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jun 2012)

'Yes yes, but where's the Swiss Army Knife?'


----------



## mickle (28 Jun 2012)

Tie-break between Rickshaw Phil and Browser!


----------



## mickle (28 Jun 2012)

Browser said:


> Derek couldn't help thinking that his LBS had got the wrong idea when he'd said "I want a bike that will really let me get my nose to the grindstone when I'm climbing".


And:


Rickshaw Phil said:


> You know, I suspect the bike I got off Ebay might not be a genuine Colnago after all.


----------



## mickle (28 Jun 2012)

In my infinite wisdom (and generosity) I have deemed that you shall _both_ receive a book!

I just hope that the crushing disappointment of neither of you actually, really, _winning_ won't spoil the whole thing for each of you...


----------



## Browser (28 Jun 2012)

Cor! Ta very much


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2012)

What can I say but thanks very much. I'm not used to winning anything so being a joint winner is not likely to spoil it.

PM sent Mickle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2012)

The book arrived today. What I've seen so far is very good and I'll go and get properly lost among the pages a bit later. Thanks again Mickle.


----------



## Browser (24 Feb 2013)

I never did properly say thank you for this book did I   sorry!
Received as was Rickshaw Phils, and immediately read/browsed/looked through, and imagine my please whebn on the page describing Audax bikes, there was a Tifosi CK7!!   
Cracking book, most of the folk I've shown the photographs of some of the more unusual Dutch bikes to have either shaken their heads or looked at me like I'm some sort of dangerous nutter but I don't care -


----------



## paul fellows (6 Apr 2015)

[yes I know the comp as closed but].

Early work on fly wheel power storage look promising. “Get the mass of the fly wheel spinning fast enough and it will drag you up that hill”.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Apr 2015)

Have I won?


----------



## mickle (20 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have I won?



Yes. Well done you.


----------



## howard2107 (5 May 2015)

GGGGGG Granville.........whawhawhawha what have you done to that bike..............


----------

